# 4.4 Roms are coming, should i be on a 4.3 Rom?



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty save to assume we will have 4.4 Roms for our aging GNex. Thing is, I never bothered to upgrade to a 4.3 ROM since the change was minimal. Should I be on a 4.3 Rom in preparation for kit kat?

Can only assume it doesn't matter unless the folder structure changed like 4.1 to 4.2..


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for 4.4, if the GNex can handle it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

If the droid x can handle ICS I think we're okay.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> If the droid x can handle ICS I think we're okay.


I used to have the DX & attempted to run ICS on it a couple times...it can barely run ICS. Just sayin' :winkP:


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

JagoX said:


> I used to have the DX & attempted to run ICS on it a couple times...it can barely run ICS. Just sayin' :winkP:


I totally remember you from the x forums encounter ics ran pretty good.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> I totally remember you from the x forums encounter ics ran pretty good.


Personally, I would use the phrase "pretty good" very loosely. It wasn't solid and smooth enough to make a daily driver honestly.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

I ran ICS on my DX as a daily driver. It was fine. Never had any issues. That said, I hope the GN handles KK well.


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 16, 2011)

4.4 runs fine on the GNex


----------

